# July 4th ride



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Went out with a group for a nice ride that included dust, rain, and hail!


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

awesome. you been bashing your stoker into trees?

that bb looks super high up front. I can't wait till I finally find a mtb tandem that I can afford.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

The BB is really high. We run a 170mm travel fork. I keep meaning to lower the fork to 150mm, but so far it hasn't bothered us enough to make me do it. No trees exactly - the bandanna is to cover a new tattoo. Although I did trap her foot under a high root - it brought the bike to a quick halt and a few yells of pain.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

pretend, where are you located? I just saw a tandem in California for sale:
Ventana 17/16 F/S Tandem - For Sale


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Trails4Two said:


> pretend, where are you located? I just saw a tandem in California for sale:
> Ventana 17/16 F/S Tandem - For Sale


Trails you sure about this looks like a old link??
Now you got me looking for a FS Tandem if the price is right :thumbsup:


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

Trails4Two said:


> pretend, where are you located? I just saw a tandem in California for sale:
> Ventana 17/16 F/S Tandem - For Sale


dang! all the tandems are in california! I was born their, but now I'm in the southeast us


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

My bad - that was a very old link. I have been looking around for a new bike for my wife and saw a few tandems (mostly in CA). Florida and Georgia also show up regularly.


----------



## malaclemys (Oct 22, 2010)

PretendGentleman said:


> dang! all the tandems are in california! I was born their, but now I'm in the southeast us


I am pretty sure PMK's Fandango is still available. It is a screaming deal and it is in the southeast. You should consider it if you haven't looked.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

malaclemys said:


> I am pretty sure PMK's Fandango is still available. It is a screaming deal and it is in the southeast. You should consider it if you haven't looked.


PMK's machine looks great, but I'm looking for something floating just above the bottom of the barrel. My budget is close to $1k, which likely means an older rim brake rigid c'dale (which would at least look nice next to my rim brake road c'dale tandem (max 32c rear tire  ). I'm just waiting for the right one to show up on ebay. So far I've been looking for almost 9 months to no avail, but there's a decent contender ending today if the price doesn't get bid too high up.

We have a "help us buy a tandem mountain bike" section in our wedding registry for cash gifts, so maybe some generous donor will expand my budget


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Trails4Two said:


> My bad - that was a very old link. I have been looking around for a new bike for my wife and saw a few tandems (mostly in CA). Florida and Georgia also show up regularly.


If I only had the money.........

Ventana Mtn Bike Tandem


----------



## malaclemys (Oct 22, 2010)

I will keep my eyes open for you. Do you know what size you are looking for? My wife and I scored a C'dale road tandem on Craig's list and I think you may have a good chance to find a C'dale MTB tandem that way too. There are some interesting finds to be had if you are lucky.

I know this one isn't local but it already has suspension forks and disc brakes.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

XC Mike said:


> Trails you sure about this looks like a old link??
> Now you got me looking for a FS Tandem if the price is right :thumbsup:


HA! We bought that bike!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

There are some Cannondales listed, but no real deals yet. I had a hand written note I carried around for a while about someone in South Florida selling a Cannondale MT3000 cheap, guess I need to see if I kept it.

This one here is one I would like to add to our fleet. Nice bike, but a lot of money. Never ridden one but can't imagine going much faster off-road than our ECDM will run. Maybe on double track.

Ventana Tandem: ETE

PK


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

*nice shot*

Your very nice photo reminded us, we need to ask someone to take ours. Today we got one and I'll post it below. More can be seen on the adventure dogs blog. The Trail Mutt Reports

We've also ridden some of the trails in the Fruita area. Ask if you like to see photos of that adventure.



Trails4Two said:


> Went out with a group for a nice ride that included dust, rain, and hail!


----------

